# So why is cybersex not age rated?



## AshleyAshes (Jun 19, 2009)

An artist was caught having cyber sex in their own submission comments, a submission which was reated 'General'.  This meant that all age locked under 18 users could view this.  This seemed like a big no-no to me and a trouble ticket was issued.  The response I recived was this.



> there isn't anything we can do about it. sorry.


 
If I were to draw characters having sex, I'd have to mark it as adult.

If I were to write a furry sex story and submit it, I'd have to mark it as 'Adult'.

If I were to say, save a log of me having sex on FurCadia and submit it I'd have to mark it as 'adult'.

If I were to start having sex RP on these forums I'm pretty sure I'd get my ass kicked by the mods.

So could someone maybe explain to me why it's okay to fuck someone in the comments of a 'general' rated submission?  This just seems somewhat contradictory to me.


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, to put it simply;

The rating refers to the submission itself, it's stupid to have ratings that are inclusive of comments. Art site, etc etc.

In the same way, you can't lock people's profile information because they talk about their sex life in explicit detail. They may be being stupid, but that in itself is not strictly against the rules.

By the way, the "sex RP" bit you're using there; not really correct. The forums are meant to be kept PG-13 at all times, bar NSFW links (which must be clearly marked). Also, RP-ing is against the rules. So, you're right, but not for the reasons you think.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 19, 2009)

I guess FA doesn't have a rule about that because the admins never imagined furries would be that absurdly stupid, once again giving the fandom far more credit than it could ever hope to deserve :V .


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 19, 2009)

Xaerun said:
			
		

> The rating refers to the submission itself, it's stupid to have ratings that are inclusive of comments.


Spot on.  Otherwise we'd have the potential that somebody posts NSFW commentary on a General-rated submission and suddenly nobody without mature content enabled can view it anymore because the submission must be re-rated as Adult?

Yeah.  It's better this way.  FA policy doesn't say anything specifically about the subject of roleplaying, but RP behavior is potentially disruptive in the first place, not to mention its tendency (depending on participants) to cross a line into NSFW commentary.


----------



## Rossyfox (Jun 19, 2009)

RPing in comments is stupid, especially since FA's comment system is like, a little bit broken.

WAIT WHOSE DICK IS IN WHOSE ASS GUYS I DON'T KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON THE THREAD IS MESSED UP


----------



## Mazz (Jun 19, 2009)

Honestly if you want to at least look like a decent "all ages" site by having adult things under lock you lose all that by allowing people to have sex role-play in comments. 

Luckily I can ban people from commenting on my page if they try that in my submissions.


----------



## Myasa (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, there are some people who make a game out of irritating others with such actions. A favorite is posting general works up and them doing inappropriate asterisk actions to those who comment on their works. It's just childishness at its worst, and I'm a bit disappointed that the rules can be circumvented as such. Of course, the moderators of FA have been longer experienced in such a field and I'm sure they're doing all they can or know there's not much to do at the moment.


----------



## Shindo (Jun 19, 2009)

got a link?


----------



## Myasa (Jun 19, 2009)

Shindo said:


> got a link?



Can't at the moment. FA seems to be down with a 502 Error at the moment.


----------



## cesarin (Jun 19, 2009)

I actuallly agree with Ashes. one of the most annoying thing is, a perfect PG submission, ruined by someone who gets "murry murry" with it, and starts rping sex scenes all around the "PG" submission... :|


----------



## krisCrash (Jun 19, 2009)

Rossyfox said:


> RPing in comments is stupid, especially since FA's comment system is like, a little bit broken.
> 
> WAIT WHOSE DICK IS IN WHOSE ASS GUYS I DON'T KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON THE THREAD IS MESSED UP


:-D reply that to one of such conversations and see what happens

or "Get a room you guys!"


----------



## Firehazard (Jun 19, 2009)

I definitely would support making that against the rules.  Comment sections aren't meant for having long conversations anyway, much less extended roleplaying sections.

That's why we let users post IM accounts and junk.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 19, 2009)

Why not make a rule against RPing in comments?


----------



## TakeWalker (Jun 19, 2009)

You can always report RP posts, y'know.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 19, 2009)

cesarin said:


> I actuallly agree with Ashes. one of the most annoying thing is, a perfect PG submission, ruined by someone who gets "murry murry" with it, and starts rping sex scenes all around the "PG" submission... :|


 
It also seems like a liability, to basicly give users carte blanche to fuck in comments where even age locked users can see.  It goes agianst the very principal of age locking users even.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone note that sexually explicit or vulgar comments are _against site rules in the first place_?

You can report people for it -- roleplaying or otherwise.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 19, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Anyone note that sexually explicit or vulgar comments are _against site rules in the first place_?
> 
> You can report people for it -- roleplaying or otherwise.


 
I did, the trouble ticket was answered with "there isn't anything we can do about it. sorry."


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 20, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> I did, the trouble ticket was answered with "there isn't anything we can do about it. sorry."


Egh, talk about wrong answer.  FA staff are authorized to remove offending comments, warn users about breaking rules, and otherwise take the appropriate disciplinary actions.

If I were the one filing the complaint, I'd probably have re-opened it and asked for the opinion of a different admin.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't see why role playing in comments would ever be acceptable, sexual or not. The comments are to comment on artwork.


----------



## Firehazard (Jun 22, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Egh, talk about wrong answer.  FA staff are authorized to remove offending comments, warn users about breaking rules, and otherwise take the appropriate disciplinary actions.
> 
> If I were the one filing the complaint, I'd probably have re-opened it and asked for the opinion of a different admin.


I would also ask that they get in touch with the first admin and refresh them on what they're authorized and expected to do.  Because they're clearly not up to speed.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 23, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> An artist was caught having cyber sex in their own submission comments, a submission which was reated 'General'.  This meant that all age locked under 18 users could view this.  This seemed like a big no-no to me and a trouble ticket was issued.  The response I recived was this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's because they're horny bastards waiting for a three some or more so they can save a log of that and submit that as yiffy content. That's why!


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 23, 2009)

I really don't think it matters if people under 18 do it but in private,that goes for EVERYONE. Who the hell does it in the comments? And who spams up someone's art by commenting an entire session of E-Sex? And non sexual rps should be in a thread just for that or again,in private.


----------



## GraemeLion (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, clearly an obvious thing that just hasn't been covered by the rules yet.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 24, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> It also seems like a liability, to basicly give users carte blanche to fuck in comments where even age locked users can see.  It goes agianst the very principal of age locking users even.



Um. it is a liability. Resend that ticket Ashley, hopefully admins can relook at it and go, "oops"


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 24, 2009)

Publicly must be stopped...
Privately can't be stopped...


----------



## crazy_wolf (Jul 24, 2009)

because typing

ohhh yea do me yea

isnt really that bad
*please dont comment about this is a joke*


----------



## DreamlessWolf (Jul 24, 2009)

Have to disagree with you there crazy wolf. It might not be really bad but I wouldn't want my submissions spammed with sex comments (RP or not) when the comments are for the submission itself. They have pm/im for a reason.


----------

